# How hard is it to install coilovers?



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

I suggest u go see a mechanic to install them.

1st choose a random height and be sure that the Left and Right of the front are the same lenght and then to the same for the back.

2nd let it settle down for a couple of days, then re-ajust the height front and back by mesuring from the fenders to the top of the tire, depending on what stance u want. (The car will need to be on a lift for easy ajust.)

3rd turn the Shocks ajust button counter clockwise until it doesnt turn no more, then turn them clockwise counting 14 clicks on each shocks (Thats medium damping)

4th go get an alignement.

If you ajust your car very low, like more then 2 inch drop, you will need a damping of at least 19 clicks. (on 30)

If you have questions, let me know.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

I cant go too low due to my exhaust. Probably 1-1.5" in rear and 1.5-2" in front


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Do the length of the struts/ shocks have to be adjusted?


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

last summer was the first time id ever installed coilovers on a car, took me about 7-8 hours taking my time not rushing. overall its quite simple. couple bolts here and there.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

simple....but time consuming plus you wanna make sure you get it all done right, I don't trust myself that much lol so I just had a buddy to install. Adjusting ride height is also a simple task as long as you keep your threads clean and when I say clean I mean spotless. Clean them every 2 months if its your daily...I do them every month to be on the safe side. Alignments are CLUTCH EVERYTIME you lower/raise your center of gravity. hopes this helps. look up some videos about coilovers on youtube, ive seen some educating videos out there! cheers


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

simple how low was the cruze they came off of? 

they are really simple to install since they are used no need to let anything settle just unbolt the stocks and install an hour max


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Blue_RS said:


> Do the length of the struts/ shocks have to be adjusted?


Ya thats the 2nd step.

Btw, for the best dynamics, i strongly suggest that you have the same Fender gap in front and back, so that the front is lower, like the Cruze geometry was design to be. I tested many setup and its best to keep front lower and back.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Poje said:


> Ya thats the 2nd step.
> 
> Btw, for the best dynamics, i strongly suggest that you have the same Fender gap in front and back, so that the front is lower, like the Cruze geometry was design to be. I tested many setup and its best to keep front lower and back.



since you track have you had your cruze corner balanced?


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

SneakerFix said:


> since you track have you had your cruze corner balanced?


No. I did some lapping last year and will this year, but its not a track car, its my daily driver, i just wanted to have a decent setup and i do now.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Poje said:


> No. I did some lapping last year and will this year, but its not a track car, its my daily driver, i just wanted to have a decent setup and i do now.


should definitely have it done then youll love your decent set up even more


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

SneakerFix said:


> should definitely have it done then youll love your decent set up even more


Maybe i will do it when i change to Bilstein PSS.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Will i need spring compressors to remove the rear springs or will they just pop out once i remover the rear shocks?


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Blue_RS said:


> Will i need spring compressors to remove the rear springs or will they just pop out once i remover the rear shocks?


Nope no compressor needed for the rear. Just unbolt your shocks and let the beam come down and the springs will come free easy peasy

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

whats goes between the washer and the mount? Or does that washer even belong there? Also it didnt come with nuts to hold the rear shocks into the shock mounts and the stock ones wont work.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I've done struts before they are pretty easy. Just take your time and do it properly. I highly suggest not taking it to a mechanic and installing them yourself. Get a shop manual and follow it with the money you would have paid the mechanic, it's always better to learn something.


----------

